# Other ways of spelling Lyla



## Beautywithin

I personally like the spelling of this name, but a lot have told me, that people will end up spelling it wrong,

what spelling of the name Lyla would you use?


----------



## loulou58

My friends name is Leila but thats a slightly different pronunciation of it too as lay-la and opposed to ly-la


----------



## xXroseXx

I can't see how people will spell Lyla wrong? 
I like that name and thats the way I'd spell it. :shrug:
The only other way of spelling it i could think of is Lila or Liela?


----------



## Pingu

How about Lylah?


----------



## Diana

I too don't see how they would spell it wrong, but with a different pronunciation I like Leila. :D


----------



## Stiina

Lilah, possibly. That's probably how I'd spell it.

Leila is totally different, but I love it! I don't know of it's original descent, but I know a lot of Finns named Leila and I think it's a beautiful name.


----------



## amyclaire

lila? but that kinda looks a bit like lilo?!xxx


----------



## embo216

Melbo has a daughter called Lylah. xx


----------



## tasha41

I like Lila best.. spell it the way you want hun. No matter what name you pick, someone will spell it wrong- with Elyse I get Elise, Alice, Alyse... with Natasha (my own name lol) I get lots of Natashia and from my eastern European friends I get things like Natasja and stuff? I wish my name was spelled Natasja, it's way more interesting! lol


----------



## sam's mum

I love it too... I went to school with a girl called Lillah, and Lylah was on my list of girls names for Sam before we found out he was a boy x


----------



## sarah1989

Lielah or Lylah


----------



## faille

On my list of names whilst preg I had it spelt Lila, Lilah, Lyla and Lylah


----------



## mummy to be

How are you going to pronounce it???

My daughter is Layla... i know people have the same name pronounced the same and spelt differently.... Laylah, laila, laylia, lailah all different ways.. 

it is up to you how you want to spell it... What middle name are you picking?


----------



## mrscookie

My daughter is Lylah

But you can spell it- Lyla, lila, lilah, or however you want

Ps- everyone gets it wrong! They always call Lylah- LAYLA. I get it at least 3 times a week. lol


----------



## Szaffi

In my home country, they spell it Lilla. (pronounced lee-lla)


----------



## sam*~*louize

I never realised how many ways there were to spell Layla - until you see people write it, and your like damn! Your going to get it with any name really, don't worry. Ive seen my name spelt samanther! (samantha) lol


----------



## Beautywithin

melbo said:


> My daughter is Lylah
> 
> But you can spell it- Lyla, lila, lilah, or however you want
> 
> Ps- everyone gets it wrong! They always call Lylah- LAYLA. I get it at least 3 times a week. lol

Thanks...

its the same with my daughter. her name is paris. and people seem to spell it most times parris? 

we have decided to spell it Lyla if it is a girl.. and louise for her middle name! xx


----------



## DragonMummy

I love the names Layla and Lyla but our family dog was called Layla and we used to caller her Lyla so theyre all out for us!!! She was a beautiful dog though - the pretty name suited her!!!


----------



## mrscookie

lyla louise is lovely
xx


----------



## Shelby2007

my name is SARA.. and everyone spells it SARAH.. but i like lyla.. or someone said lilah.. anyway you spell it SOMEONE is bound to get it wrong.. lol.. :)


----------



## mrskx0x0

Yeah Lilah like in sweet valley high, or did no one else read that :shy: Loved those books.


----------

